# Buonasera - buongiorno



## Gemelle

A che ora si inizia di usare "buona sera?"  

Alle due di pomeriggio, si usa buongiorno oppure buona sera?


Buongiorno e' una parola, vero?  Ma l'ho vista scritto anche staccato.
E' poi buona sera e buona notte...sono una parola o due?

Grazie,
Gemelle.


----------



## max63

Direi che si comincia ad usare buonasera dopo l'orario in cui generalmente si finisce di lavorare quindi approssimativamente dopo le 5 pm.
Alle due puoi ancora usare buongiorno oppure anche buon pomeriggio.
Tutte queste parole vengono indifferentemente scritte come un'unica parola oppure staccate
Ciao
Max


----------



## Cnaeius

Mah..io direi buonasera dalle 6.00 del pomeriggio in poi.. Però dipende..
Ma non ci sono regole, fai come ti piace di più.
Buon giorno, buona sera ecc. puoi scriverle sia unite che staccate, va bene lo stesso.
Ciao


----------



## efano

Credo che dipenda dalla zona in cui vivi.
Da noi (Emilia-Romagna) "buon pomeriggio" non si usa e alle 14 di solito dici già "buona sera". 
Ma se dici "buon giorno" non succede niente....


----------



## Gemelle

Grazie a tutti voi!

Gemelle.


----------



## AndrewK

Alle cinque e mezza, si dice buongiorno o buonasera? Dove sia il confine?

Grazie 

Andrew


----------



## Pirlo

Ciao,
Io credo che sia l'uguale in ogni parte del mondo.. 
Perché ci sarebbe una differenza tra i paesi?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pirlo said:


> Ciao,
> Io credo che sia l'uguale in ogni parte del mondo..
> Perché ci sarebbe una differenza tra i paesi?



Vero, però i miei amici sardi dicono "buonasera" da mezzogiorno in poi..


----------



## AndrewK

Hmm.. allora forse buonasera? Perché il "buongiorno" comincia alle 5 di mattina! Non può funzionare così tardi, sì?


----------



## Pirlo

AndrewK said:


> Hmm.. allora forse buonasera? Perché il "buongiorno" comincia alle 5 di mattina! Non può funzionare così tardi, sì?



Sono d'accordo. Boh.. Io suppongo che quando a Roma vai, fa come vedrai! 
@Paul, facciamo noi la stessa cosa in Australia!


----------



## AndrewK

Anch'io Pirlo! Ma sono in Austria, e fra poche ore verrò incontro un italiano importante, e vorrei suonare corretto


----------



## _LuNa_

Bella domanda!
Anche io ho sempre detto "buongiorno" di mattina (anche molto presto) e "buonasera" da dopo pranzo in poi!
Non credo ci sia un limite di orario preciso... nel dubbio puoi sempre salvarti con un "salve", neutrale e di sicuro più formale del "ciao"

Che ne dici?


----------



## Pirlo

Luna,
Benvenuta al forum! 
Sono d'accordo, io direi anche *'Buonasera'* da dopo pranzo in poi.

* @Andrew* Non ci dovrebbe un problema anche se fai un errore.. 
Però secondo me, non c'è niente di cui preoccuparsi! 

Spero ti sia stato d'aiuto,
Pirlo


----------



## AndrewK

Grazie mille ragazzi, siete stati un buon aiuto  Credo che dirò "Buonasera"...

E buona serata, adesso devo andare dall'italiano 

Andrew


----------



## Pirlo

OK, bello! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## AndrewK

Ma Pirlo, dove hai imparato l'italiano? Abiti in Australia e sei australiano, comunque parli benissimo italiano!


----------



## _LuNa_

Grazie, Pirlo! 
Mi associo per l'in bocca al lupo ad Andrew!

Simona.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Anche dopo pranzo, fino alle 15 o alle 16 suggerirei in ogni caso _buongiorno_.
_Buonasera_ mi pare esagerato...  Eventualmente è un uso regionale.


----------



## Pirlo

_LuNa_ said:


> Grazie, Pirlo!



Prego! 



AndrewK said:


> Ma Pirlo, dove hai imparato l'italiano? Abiti in Australia e sei australiano, comunque parli benissimo italiano!



Grazie! 
L'ho imparato personalmente, è stato difficile!


----------



## AndrewK

Grazie tutti e due, spero che sarà un buon incontro


----------



## gabrigabri

AndrewK said:


> Alle cinque e mezza, si dice buongiorno o buonasera? Dove è il confine?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Hmm.. allora forse buonasera? Perché il "buongiorno" comincia alle 5 di mattina! Non può funzionare così tardi, sì? ,no?


 



AndrewK said:


> Anch'io Pirlo! Ma sono in Austria, e fra poche ore verrò incontrerò un italiano importante, e vorrei suonare parlare (costruzione tedesca!!) correttamente


 


AndrewK said:


> Scusate ragazzi  Non lo faccio di più...


 
Ehi AndrewK, mi permetto di fare qualche piccola correzione, visto che il tuo italiano è già ottimo.

Io direi buonasera dalla 17 in poi circa, poi dipende: in estate, quando c'è il sole fino alle 22, suona strano, mentre d'inverno, quando alle 16 c'è già la luna, dire buongiorno fa ridere! 
Regolati come in tedesco!


----------



## Le Peru

Sì, dev'essere proprio un'abitudine regionale, non immaginavo. Qui fino alle 12 - 13 (12 AM - 1 PM) si dice buongiorno, poi scatta il buonasera. E' una di quelle cose su cui si fa caso, perché io non faccio altro che sbagliarmi andando nei negozi e la gente mi corregge divertita. 
Ciao ciao


----------



## Lello4ever

Anche da me dopo le 12 ora più ora meno si dice buonasera.


----------



## federicoft

Dalla mia esperienza personale in Italia settentrionale si elargisce il "buon giorno" fino al tramontare del sole; in Italia centro-meridionale invece fino all'ora di pranzo, superata la quale si saluta augurando "buona sera".


----------



## fox71

Son d'accordo con Gabri sull'influenza della stagione sul passaggio da BUONGIORNO al BUONASERA!
In generale, comunque io inizio a dire Buonasera dopo le 4 di pomeriggio (ma se è inverno anche prima!  )


----------



## Panpan

Quando sono stato in Puglia, in sud Italia, le gente dicono 'Buonasera' dopo il pranzo, e in poi, anche in estate.
Ciao 
Panpan


----------



## geppa81

Ma un bel SALVE, COME VA? e tagliamo la testa al toro come vi sembra?


----------



## rollbo

AndrewK said:


> Alle cinque e mezza, si dice buongiorno o buonasera? Dove sia il confine?
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Andrew



nel parlare comune non si fa una grossa differenza tra buon giorno e buona sera a quell'ora.
La mia opinione è comunque che specialmente in estate, quando le giornate sono più lunghe, sia da preferire il buongiorno  o ferse meglio ancora buon pomeriggio
Paolo


----------



## federicoft

geppa81 said:


> Ma un bel SALVE, COME VA? e tagliamo la testa al toro come vi sembra?



Io ritengo il bisillabico _salve_, come saluto generico, abominevole. È senza dubbio comodo: si dice a superiori e a subalterni, si dice a uomini e a donne, si dice a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte, si dice per incontrarsi e per salutarsi, si risponde persino lo stesso. Non più noie, non più problemi, non più convenevoli, non più la necessità di pensare a chi, a come, a dove, a quando. Ma mi rendo conto essere una opinione personale.


----------



## geppa81

federicoft said:


> Io ritengo il bisillabico _salve_, come saluto generico, abominevole. È senza dubbio comodo: si dice a superiori e a subalterni, si dice a uomini e a donne, si dice a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte, si dice per incontrarsi e per salutarsi, si risponde persino lo stesso. Non più noie, non più problemi, non più convenevoli, non più la necessità di pensare a chi, a come, a dove, a quando. Ma mi rendo conto essere una opinione personale.


 
Neanche a me fa impazzire, sinceramente. Preferisco sempre salutare la gente con un sorridente buongiorno! Ma data l'urgenza, la difficolta' a trovare una soluzione, il fatto che l'incontro fosse con una persona importante, ho pensato che _salve_ potesse essere la forma di saluto migliore.

Poi credo che l'uso spropositato che se ne fa, dettato soprattutto da pigriza mentale e dei modi, sia comunque sbagliato. E' un saluto che, a mio avviso, mostra una certa deferenza e un certo formale e rispettoso distacco, percio' non lo eliminerei totalmente dal dizionario italiano. Semplicemente, va usato nel giusto contesto e con discernimento. 

Preciso anch'io che questa non e' che la mia personale opinione.


----------



## Lello4ever

Direi che buongiorno/sera è senz'altro da preferire a salve.


----------



## LONGINO

In Italia esistono differenti situazioni e punti di vista che meritano di essere chiariti. Se consideriamo contesti formali e ufficiali il "buongiorno" è saluto valido fino alle 17, al contrario nelle situazioni ufficiose il "buonasera" può dirsi dalle 16 in avanti, oppure, come molti giustamente suggeriscono, è discrezionale e correlato alla luminosità stagionale. Faccio presente che anche il "buon pomeriggio" è una forma di saluto presente anche se non in maniera diffusissima, tuttavia adoperata e a mio avviso pure simpatica e di classe. Il "salve" può andare bene in qualunque circostanza, ma è utile sapere che determina un chiaro distacco dalla persona che si saluta, per cui non è suggeribile sostituirlo alle altre forme


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ne parlavo giusto con altri tempo fa: in vita mia ho sentito dire _buon pomeriggio_, come saluto introduttivo, esclusivamente ai conduttori televisivi, in particolare al mezzobusto del tiggì delle 14!


----------



## AndrewK

gabrigabri said:


> Ehi AndrewK, mi permetto di fare qualche piccola correzione, visto che il tuo italiano è già ottimo.
> 
> Io direi buonasera dalla 17 in poi circa, poi dipende: in estate, quando c'è il sole fino alle 22, suona strano, mentre d'inverno, quando alle 16 c'è già la luna, dire buongiorno fa ridere!
> Regolati come in tedesco!


 
Grazie per le tue correzioni Gabri, son ben accolte 

Comunque, va bene salutare una persona che non hai mai incontrato prima con un "Salve!"? 

O sia maleducato? A me sembra qualcosa che si dice p.e. nei negozi; qualcosa in mezzo a ciò che si usa tra gli amici e ciò che si dice a persone "importante", che non si vuole insultare...


----------



## Le Peru

AndrewK said:


> Comunque, va bene salutare una persona che non hai mai incontrato prima con un "Salve!"?
> 
> O sia maleducato? Per me sembra qualcosa che si dice p.e. nei negozi; qualcosa in mezzo a ciò che si usa tra gli amici e ciò che si dice a persone "importante", che non si vuole insultare...


 

A mio avviso è molto meglio un più cortese _buongiorno_, o _buonasera_, rispetto ad un _salve_ o un _buon pomeriggio_. Come scritto anche in una vecchia discussione, il _salve_ è un saluto a "metà strada" fra _buongiorno/sera_ e _ciao_. Se vuoi fare bella figura, per cui... 
Anche se scommetto che questa persona non starà a puntigliare se usi un saluto piuttosto che un altro.


----------



## LONGINO

Un "buon pomeriggio" al posto giusto è apprezzabile, per chi ne sa cogliere la raffinatezza ovviamente. 
Il "salve" è interlocutorio, troppo interlocutorio....


----------



## fabius

Neanche a me piace 'Salve', ma ci sono dei casi in cui lo preferisco, ad esempio quando incrocio qualcuno che non conosco su un sentiero di montagna, dove è buona educazione salutare comunque.

Salve è un saluto che chiude lì la cosa, Buongiorno va meglio se è l'introduzione ad un discorso più articolato.
In Austria nella stessa occasione direi 'Servus', in Germania 'Gruss Got", in inglese forse solo 'Hi', ma credo ci sia di meglio.


----------

